# Living in Rehab



## Khaleelah (Feb 19, 2016)

I am thinking about relocating to Egypt. More specifically al rehab. I am coming with a one year old and currently 3 months pregnant. I would like to go to an affordable location approx pay 300 monthly for a 2 bedroom. How can I go about establishing housing from my native country?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Khaleelah said:


> I am thinking about relocating to Egypt. More specifically al rehab. I am coming with a one year old and currently 3 months pregnant. I would like to go to an affordable location approx pay 300 monthly for a 2 bedroom. How can I go about establishing housing from my native country?





300 what...USD or Egyptian pound ?


----------



## Khaleelah (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry $300 USD...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You need to be here to find housing.. what you see on websites is not necessarily what you will get, plus you need to see what surrounds you..


----------



## DASHFLASH (Apr 3, 2016)

Are there any housing rental websites that are reputable? Thanks in advance.


----------

